# New to the forum.



## ecoat (Sep 21, 2015)

About a year ago I started coating guns with Cerakote. I also do custom paint work on stocks. This has been quite a journey because when I started I virtually Knew very little about guns and their inner workings. I also built my own oven, which has inner dimensions of 48" x 24" x 24". Recently I purchased a RIA M1911 Tactical and just finished the makeover.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice Work! I don't know which I like better working on guns or shooting them? It's a hell of a lot easier than restoring cars.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> Nice Work! I don't know which I like better working on guns or shooting them? It's a hell of a lot easier than restoring cars.


You got that right!


----------



## captcook (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy and welome


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome, nice work you do there!!


----------

